# [TH]  Gentoo Thai

## dtoo

มีใครพูดภาษาไทยมั้ยครับ   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mrwkeichi

ËÇÑ´´ÕàÃÒ¡ç¤¹ä·Â ¹ÒÂàÅè¹ gentoo àËÃÍ àÃÒà¾Ôè§ÁÒàÅè¹àÍ§ÍÂÒ¡àÅè¹ÁÒ¹Ò¹áÅéÇ µÍ¹¹Õé¡ç¡ÓÅÑ§µÔ´»Ñ­ËÒ¹Ô´Ë¹èÍÂÍèÐ ¾Í´ÕàÃÒ¨ÐàÍÒ gentoo Å§à¤Ã×èÍ§ SunSparc ÍèÐ à«ç§ÍÂÙèà¹ÕèÂ¤ÃÑº ÂÔ¹´Õ¹Ð¤ÃÑºäÁè¹Ö¡ÇèÒ¨Ðà¨Í¤¹ä·Âã¹¹Õé

----------

## noyzilla

à¹à¸¥à¹à¸§à¸à¸¡à¸à¹à¸à¸²à¸¡à¸«à¸²à¸à¸µà¹à¸à¸à¹à¸à¸­ à¹à¸¡à¹à¸­à¸­à¸à¹à¸¥à¸¢à¸à¸°à¸à¸£à¸±à¸à¸à¹à¸§à¸à¸à¸µà¹

----------

## dtoo

à¹à¸«à¸°à¹ à¸à¹à¸­à¸­à¸à¸à¸¹à¹à¸¡à¸¥à¹à¸à¹à¸²à¸ à¹à¸¥à¹à¸§à¸à¹à¸à¸¥à¸±à¸à¹à¸à¸à¸¥à¹à¸³à¸à¸° gnome à¸à¹à¸­ à¸à¸¹à¸à¸¡à¸²à¸à¹à¸ à¸à¸­à¸à¸à¸µà¹à¸à¸±à¸à¸¥à¹à¸° à¹à¸à¹à¸

à¸à¸µà¹à¸à¸µà¹à¸à¸à¹à¸à¹à¸ gentooclub à¸à¸±à¹à¸§à¸à¸£à¸²à¸§à¹à¸à¸à¹à¸­à¸à¹à¸à¹à¸à¹à¸°   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lactobacillus

สวัสดีครับ ตาม link มาจาก blog ของคุณ dtoo ครับ

----------

## dtoo

ทดสอบ test ทดสอบ 

t·o·o

----------

## superzap

สวัสดีครับ

----------

## dtoo

สวัสดีครับทุกคน 

ผมลองทำ ebuild ของ pango+libthai เอาไว้รองรับ patch ตัดคำไทยของโปรแกรม(บน gnome) โดยเฉพาะ Mozilla Pango-Break ส่วนรายละเอียดดูได้จาก http://thep.blogspot.com/2007/07/mozilla-pango-break-backported-to.html

และก็มี ebuild ของ stardict-lexitron ทั้งหมด post ไว้ที่ http://dtoo.blogspot.com/ ครับ   :Smile: 

----------

## noyzilla

ผมหนี gnome มาใช้ xfce แล้วละครับ

----------

## dtoo

xfce ก็เบาดีครับ ส่วน gnome ต้องให้เวลา devs ปรับแต่งกันก่อนครับ gentoo เป็นอะไรที่พิเศษ  :Wink: 

----------

## noyzilla

ขอคำอธิบายตรงนี้ครับพี่

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> สำหรับผู้ใช้ GNOME ผมแนะนำให้ใช้ epiphany ที่ใช้ xulrunner เป็น backend (แทนที่จะเป็น epiphany+firefox) โดยเพิ่ม USE flags: xulrunner และลบ firefox ของตัวแปร USE ใน /etc/make.conf
> 
> ...

 

----------

## dtoo

จากประสบการณ์ส่วนตัวหน่ะครับ

๏  ตอนนี้ epiphany+xulrunner ใช้เวลาคอมไพล์ พอๆหรือน้อยกว่า firefox (อันนี้ยังไม่ได้วัดจริงๆ)

    epiphany เป็นอินเตอเฟส  xulrunner เป็น engine เว็บเบราเซอร์  (งงมั้ยครับ)

๏  firefox รุ่น > 1.5  อึด, กินแรม, ... ไม่รู้ว่า ff3 จะปรับปรุงให้เรื่องนี้ยัง แต่เรื่องตัดคำไทยนี่ มีแล้วครับ

เหตุผลหลักจริงๆคือ เรื่องการจัดการฟอนต์ไทย เพราะตั้งแต่ firefox รุ่น 1.5 เป็นต้นมา เข้าบางเว็บแล้ว ฟอนต์ไทยยังสระลอย tomaho's rulz ไม่ work  :Wink:  แต่ถ้ายังใช้ extensions เยอะ คงต้องใช้ firefox ต่อไป แต่ถ้าอยากได้อะไรที่เบากว่า epiphany+xulrunner  ครับ (หวังว่า จะได้ engines อื่นที่เบากว่า อย่าง webkit) 

อธิบายแล้วงงเองแฮะ ลองดู faq นี้เพิ่มครับ 

http://www.firefoxthai.com/blog/2006/03/21/faq-develop-in-mozilla

----------

## dtoo

ห่างหายไปนาน กลับมาครั้งนี้เลยเอาแนวทางการติดตั้งอีกแบบ มาฝากสำหรับผู้เริ่มต้น

https://sites.google.com/site/gentoopladaak/install-in-pladaak-style

 :Laughing: 

----------

